# Vecchio inno del Milan (?)



## Alekos (18 Gennaio 2018)

Verso la metà degli anni novanta prima delle partita casalinghe del Milan, oltre all'inno che tutti conosciamo, veniva messa anche questa canzone, a mio avviso, stupenda, epica, emozionante.

Qualcuno di voi sa a che periodo risale e se è mai stata inno ufficiale?

Mi piacerebbe che la nuova dirigenza pensasse di riproporla al posto, o almeno insieme, all'inno berlusconiano (che a me fa pietà).


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Concordo che il nostro inno attuale fa pena ed è veramente ''triste''. 
Questo che hai postato però non è che sia tanto meglio... 

Ci vuole qualcosa di più imponente e ''fresco''.


----------



## Alekos (18 Gennaio 2018)

Quello di Emis Killa è divertente.


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Mah...troppo sul ''rap'' e poi perchè nel ritornello si ripete che ''non la cambio nemmeno per sogno''? Perchè mai menzionare di cambiare squadra in un ''inno'' al Milan?


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Gennaio 2018)

Oddio, non è che mi piaccia tanto. Non so dirti a che periodo risalga sinceramente, ma dallo stile potrebbe essere abbastanza vecchio.

Comunque per me l'inno dovrebbe essere questo:


----------



## Alekos (18 Gennaio 2018)

Sì sì, Emis Killa niente di entusiasmante, ogni tanto mi piace urlarlo ma non può essere considerato un inno


----------



## Alekos (18 Gennaio 2018)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Oddio, non è che mi piaccia tanto. Non so dirti a che periodo risalga sinceramente, ma dallo stile potrebbe essere abbastanza vecchio.
> 
> Comunque per me l'inno dovrebbe essere questo:



Le parole mi piacciono, cantato a cappella starebbe benissimo, la musica invece non mi convince per niente.


----------



## mistergao (18 Gennaio 2018)

Alekos ha scritto:


> Verso la metà degli anni novanta prima delle partita casalinghe del Milan, oltre all'inno che tutti conosciamo, veniva messa anche questa canzone, a mio avviso, stupenda, epica, emozionante.
> 
> Qualcuno di voi sa a che periodo risale e se è mai stata inno ufficiale?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che la nuova dirigenza pensasse di riproporla al posto, o almeno insieme, all'inno berlusconiano (che a me fa pietà).



Il Milan di Berlusconi ha avuto sostanzialmente quattro inni ufficiali: Milan, Milan di Tony Renis, dal 1988 alla fine del 2015, salvo una breve parentesi negli anni '90, quello di Emis Killa dal 2015 in poi e due inni che sono durati poco e sui quali vale la pena spendere due parole.
Il primo si chiamava "Campioni, campioni" ed era stato registrato dopo la vittoria in finale di Champions contro il Barcellona nel 1994. Il problema è che da dopo quella finale il Milan iniziò a non vincere più, così l'inno durò lo spazio di una stagione (la 1994/95), venendo rimpiazzato l'anno successivo da "Milan, la nostra fede" che durerà comunque un paio d'anni (stagioni 95/96 e 96/97), dopo la fallimentare stagione 96/97, per motivi di scaramanzia, si tornò all'inno di Tony Renis.


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Gennaio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Concordo che il nostro inno attuale fa pena ed è veramente ''triste''.
> Questo che hai postato però non è che sia tanto meglio...
> 
> Ci vuole qualcosa di più imponente e ''fresco''.


Il nostro attuale inno inizialmente era nato con una versione più ritmata e orecchiabile, questa, che ovviamente ricorderete tutti:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YB46Vyx0rY
Poi vollero dargli il tono solenne di adesso, pare per scimmiottare l'inno del Real Madrid, nella versione cantata da Placido Domingo, che quando uscì andava per la maggiore. Solo che... quello del Real lo cantava - appunto - il Sig. Placido Domingo, che, detto tra noi, canta discretamente, mentre il nostro inno veniva snaturato dalla sua versione originaria. Risultato, non proprio un obbrobrio, ma - con tutto il rispetto per chi ha partorito l'idea - il Milan a mio avviso merita ben altro.


----------



## Alekos (18 Gennaio 2018)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Berlusconi ha avuto sostanzialmente quattro inni ufficiali: Milan, Milan di Tony Renis, dal 1988 alla fine del 2015, salvo una breve parentesi negli anni '90, quello di Emis Killa dal 2015 in poi e due inni che sono durati poco e sui quali vale la pena spendere due parole.
> Il primo si chiamava *"Campioni, campioni"* ed era stato registrato dopo la vittoria in finale di Champions contro il Barcellona nel 1994. Il problema è che da dopo quella finale il Milan iniziò a non vincere più, così l'inno durò lo spazio di una stagione (la 1994/95), venendo rimpiazzato l'anno successivo da "Milan, la nostra fede" che durerà comunque un paio d'anni (stagioni 95/96 e 96/97), dopo la fallimentare stagione 96/97, per motivi di scaramanzia, si tornò all'inno di Tony Renis.




"Campioni, campioni" me lo ricordo benissimo 

Ottima spiegazione comunque. Pensavo "Milan, la nostra fede" fosse più vecchio, risalente all'era pre-Berlusconi.


----------



## mistergao (18 Gennaio 2018)

Alekos ha scritto:


> "Campioni, campioni" me lo ricordo benissimo
> 
> Ottima spiegazione comunque. Pensavo "Milan, la nostra fede" fosse più vecchio, risalente all'era pre-Berlusconi.



Se fosse risalente all'era pre-Berlusconi non lo so, fatto sta che le registrazioni sono del 1994, per cui penso che la sua storia parta da lì.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2018)

Habemus anche un inno metal degli Extrema, gruppo di Brescia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Habemus anche un inno metal degli Extrema, gruppo di Brescia.



Sto testo lo scrivevo mentre facevo l'arrangiamento di un altra canzone e con l'altra mano facevo la frittata


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto testo lo scrivevo mentre facevo l'arrangiamento di un altra canzone e con l'altra mano facevo la frittata



Cioè? Sei/eri uno degli Extrema?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2018)

mi piace di piu quello di Umberto Smaila,Canto Rosonero


----------



## Alekos (18 Gennaio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Habemus anche un inno metal degli Extrema, gruppo di Brescia.



Eccezionale!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2018)

Alekos ha scritto:


> Eccezionale!



Sarebbe bello che la curva lo cantasse.


----------



## wildfrank (18 Gennaio 2018)

A metà anni 70' acquistai un 45 giri con l'inno del Milan, che non sono più riuscito a ritrovare, nemmeno in rete: la copertina rappresentava il disegno di una maglia rossonera a maniche corte e, mi pare, la coccarda della coppa italia; rammento (addirittura ) qualche strofa.... qualcuno lo ricorda?


----------



## mistergao (19 Gennaio 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> A metà anni 70' acquistai un 45 giri con l'inno del Milan, che non sono più riuscito a ritrovare, nemmeno in rete: la copertina rappresentava il disegno di una maglia rossonera a maniche corte e, mi pare, la coccarda della coppa italia; rammento (addirittura ) qualche strofa.... qualcuno lo ricorda?



Ti consiglio di andare su Maglia Rossonera, nella sezione dedicata a dischi e spartiti, magari lì lo trovi.


----------

